# NTFS

## gabelhonz

Hi all,

wie kann ich auf NTFS schreiben ? bekomms irgendwie nicht gebacken.

Habe im Kernel NTFS-Write Support mit eincompiliert.

und mounte es dann so:

```
mount -o uid=gabelhonz -o gid=users -o umask=777 -o rw /dev/sda1 /mnt/usb/
```

und wenn ich dann das mach:

```
 mkdir /mnt/usb/test
```

kommt:

```
mkdir: cannot create directory `/mnt/usb/test': Operation not permitted
```

was mach ich denn falsch ??

p.s. NTFS sollte ja jetzt unter Linux stabil beschreibbar sein, jedoch natürlich nicht 100%.

Wie siehts denn eigentlich mit FAT32 aus ? Hat einwandfrei funktioniert bei mir...

vielen Dank

----------

## Der P@te

Wie schaut denn deine fstab aus? 

```

nano /etc/fstab

```

Habe NTFS dort bei FS Type als auto angegeben und es klappt recht gut. 

Bei Fat32 sollte es keinerlei Probleme geben..

----------

## gabelhonz

Ich hab es gar nicht in die fstab eingetragen da es eine USB Platte ist.

```

mount

/dev/sda1 on /mnt/usb type ntfs (rw,noatime)

```

geht trotzdem nicht  :Sad: 

----------

## gentop

Welche Rechte hat denn das Verzeichnis, in das du mounten möchtest? Check das mal  :Wink: 

----------

## gabelhonz

diese Rechte:

```
-o uid=gabelhonz -o gid=users -o umask=777
```

es dürfte also jeder alles machen.

als root dürfte ich sowieso schreiben...

geht aber nicht !

p.s. wenn du was in ein Verzeichniss mountest, z.B eine FP dann gelten die Rechte die dort gesetzt sind und nicht das Recht von /mnt/usb....

grüßle

----------

## gentop

Aber du versuchst es doch als user "gabelhonz" - ich hatte mal ein ähnliches Problem: Konnte zwar mit root perfekt schreibend drauf zugreifen - aber nicht als normaler user... es half der Eintrag "user" in der fstab...

Gruß "gentop"  :Wink: 

----------

## mrsteven

So weit ich weiß kann man mit dem Linux-NTFS-Treiber nur dann auf eine NTFS-Partition schreiben, wenn

keine neue Datei und kein neues Verzeichnis erzeugt wird und

die Größe der zu ändernden Datei gleich bleibt

Der Treiber ist somit also nur brauchbar, wenn man Linux in ein Image auf einer NTFS-Partition installieren will.

----------

## gentop

Das bezweifle ich - ich kann als root ganz normal mit der NTFS-Partition arbeiten...

Gruß "gentop"  :Wink: 

----------

## genstef

Schreib support unter gentoo geht definitif nur mit captive, welches leirder wegen ein paar problemen nicht zu gentoo hinzugefügt werden kann und auch sonst kaum nutzbar ist.

```

!!! Captive currently does not work !!!

It seems we cant install the old gnome-vfs-httpcaptive package, so we need to modify the captive package to work with the current gnome-vfs. I wont do it, so everyone is free to do it.
```

letzter post von https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=32929

----------

## gabelhonz

ok vielen Dank,

werde dann wohl FAT32 nutzen...

----------

## Sonic Lux

Aber beachte FAT32 kann nur Dateien bis 4 GB.

ich nutze selber eine tragbare 2,5" USB Platte um zw Windows und Linux zu syncen.

Als Dateisystem nehme ich ext3. Es gibt ein Tool für Windows mit dem ich bis jetzt problemlos auf ext3 schreiben konnte.

----------

## gentop

Mit solchen "Tools" hab ich aber wiederum schlechte Erfahrungen. Kommt bei mir öfters mal vor, dass diese Tools Verzeichnisse als Dateien werten - dass kommt bei z.B. dem Home-Verzeichnis nicht so prickelnd...

...aber wenn hier jemand das ultimativ funktionierende Tool hat, lasst es mich wissen  :Wink: 

Gruß "gentop"

----------

## gabelhonz

Ja wie heisst den "dieses Tool" ?

----------

## gentop

Weiss ich grad nich genau, da ich Gentoo gebootet hab - war aber bei Cygwin dabei  :Wink: 

----------

## gentop

Sorry - hab da was falsches gesagt. Hier gibt's das Tool:

http://uranus.it.swin.edu.au/~jn/linux/ext2ifs.htm

Gruß "gentop"

----------

## gabelhonz

Und was macht man wenn man ReiserFS hat ?

http://p-nand-q.com/download/rfstool.html

 :Wink: 

geht halt alles nur Read Only....schade....

greetz

----------

## Kodiak

Also ich benutze dafür (ext2/3 unter windows) "Paragon Ext2FS Anywhere", das ich mal bei irgend einer PC-Zeitung dabei hatte. Das Programm bindet ext-Laufwerke ganz normal als Laufwerke unter Windows ein.

----------

## 76062563

 *Der P@te wrote:*   

> Wie schaut denn deine fstab aus? 
> 
> ```
> 
> nano /etc/fstab
> ...

 

Sollte man nano nicht immer mit dem Parameter -w benutzen?

man nano

```
-w (--nowrap)

Disable wrapping of long lines.
```

----------

## gentop

Nur, wenn du keine automatischen Zeilenumbrüche magst  :Wink: 

----------

## 76062563

... die in config Dateien wie der fstab durchaus störend sein könnten...

 :Laughing: 

vor allem wenn man die Datei speichern will

----------

## gentop

Aber wieso nimmst du überhaubt nano *wunder* ? vim ist doch viel geiler  :Wink: 

----------

## Nebu

 *Quote:*   

> Aber beachte FAT32 kann nur Dateien bis 4 GB. 
> 
> ich nutze selber eine tragbare 2,5" USB Platte um zw Windows und Linux zu syncen. 
> 
> Als Dateisystem nehme ich ext3. Es gibt ein Tool für Windows mit dem ich bis jetzt problemlos auf ext3 schreiben konnte.

 

Schon mal was von LBA (logical block address) gehört?  :Wink: 

Hab gehört dann sollen bis zu 137GB unterstützt werden, nur so als kleine Anregung.

Natürlich sind ext 2 respektive 3 besser ^^

----------

## py-ro

LBA steigert nur die grösse der Partition das Dateilimit 4GB bleibt jedoch erhalten.

MfG

Py

----------

## Sonic Lux

danke py-ro  :Wink: 

Ich meine üprigens folgendes Tool: http://ext2fsd.sourceforge.net/

Mit Paragon Software habe ich auch gute Erfahrungen allerdings "anders herum" also NTFS mounten mit Linux. Funktioniert ist aber hölle langsam.

Sonic

----------

## Nebu

Und wo ist da der unterschied? Hab ich da etwas falsch verstanden? *am Kopp kratz*

----------

